# Cross Cut Horse Apple Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

HA HA HA... Cross Cut Hedge and full cross cut hedge tone board Insert capped with Camel Bone...(Poor Mans Ivory...LOL).. Single reed CA finish.. Sorry for he bad picture... One day I will get my Camera back......


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is some nice looking horse apple wood!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like that, very cool


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> HA HA HA... Cross Cut Hedge and full cross cut hedge tone board Insert capped with Camel Bone...(Poor Mans Ivory...LOL).. Single reed CA finish.. Sorry for he bad picture... One day I will get my Camera back......


Very very nice! Man, that is gorgeous.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, as usual. However I can not find the "bad pictures"! Great work.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great call and great pics.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Al for your kindness!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful, Mate... One query ???... Are you selling all them calls....or are you up to yore arse in them...like I am with these pens? LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha... I honestly do not have many calls.. Most of my one of a kind calls I usually keep because it takes so long to make them.. I probably have 10 of my own calls.. I sell them here and there and donate them to Charities ect.. I have a website that helps me on orders as well as facebook.. My web site is tripleshotgamecalls.com it isnt fancy but I am no computer whiz kid..LOL


----------



## j&d (Apr 6, 2013)

That is one SWEET looking call Robert. very very cool! great job


----------



## Tiereta (Jul 10, 2013)

Good looking call.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Drop-Dead Gorgeous!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------

